# Winch cable weight



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Whatcha guys useing for a winch weight, when you use one that is? I have a big beach towel i've been useing but thinking of makeing some of those sand socks i see people use. Really just looking for something better than a towel ;/


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Synthetic rope so it won't snap back if it breaks. Your family deserve to have you around and for the safety of others around. Synthetic rope is the only way to use a winch......anything works tho. Floor mats or a shirt or jackets etc.


----------

